# Land Operations 2021



## Infanteer (17 Sep 2007)

I see the new Force Employment Concept has been put out on the Army's website:

http://armyapp.dnd.ca/dlsc-dcsot/docs/Land_Ops_2021_eng.pdf

Get reading.  Let's here some thoughts and commentary.  I'm interested to see how this one has changed from the last FEC that was no more than 5 years old....


----------

